# Schluss mit Sexismus: Diese Frauen-Klischees sind die größten Aufreger



## AnneNeukirchner (17. Februar 2013)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Schluss mit Sexismus: Diese Frauen-Klischees sind die größten Aufreger* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Schluss mit Sexismus: Diese Frauen-Klischees sind die größten Aufreger


----------



## RedDragon20 (17. Februar 2013)

Sexismus gibt es überall. Insbesondere Videospiele bedienen sich allerdings (mal unbeabsichtigt, mal beabsichtigt) einfach nur Klischees.


----------



## Kylex (17. Februar 2013)

Fängt jetzt auch noch die PC Games mit diesem Political-Correctness-Blödsinn an?
Computerspiele wollen als Kunst verstanden werden. Als solche haben sie die Freiheit zu tun, was ihnen beliebt.
Kritik an einzelnen Darstellungen ist da absolut daneben. Kunst hat man so zu nehmen, wie sie ist - oder sie nicht zu konsumieren.


----------



## Eyora (17. Februar 2013)

Moment mal.

Einige eurer Punkte widersprechen sich, aber wenn ihr schon den Sexismus von Computerspielen angeht, dann aber bitte auch von der anderen Seite her. Als wären die Frauen hier die einzigen Diskriminierten.
Männer kommen in Computerspielen genauso schlecht weg. Immer sind diese Kreuzungen aus Herkules und Adonis die Männlichen Hauptdarsteller. 
(Deshalb spiele ich immer Frauen, die sind agil aber taff und stark.) 
Männliche Charaktere sind in erster Linie dämlich und hauen auf alles drauf, was ihnen im Weg steht, oder schießen wild um sich ohne Fragen zu stellen.
Männliche Charaktere sind ausschließlich Schwanzgesteuert und bespringen alles was nicht bei drei auf den Bäumen ist.
Männliche Nebencharaktere sind stets Wissenschaftler oder ähnliches. Tollpatschig und schlaksig. Wenn es hingegen ein Computerexperte ist, wird er meist als lebende Fettkugel dargestellt.

Also bitte. Nicht immer nur in die eine Richtung schließen. Wir Männer werden genauso diskriminiert wie die Frauen, aus falschem stolz klagen wir nur nicht so oft darüber. Aber verletzend ist es genauso.


----------



## Kylex (17. Februar 2013)

Eyora schrieb:


> Aber verletzend ist es genauso.


Wenn du dich dadurch verletzte fühlst, ist das dein Problem, dann liegt es an dir, sowas nicht mehr zu konsumieren. 
Dass sich eine ganze Industrie irgendwelchen Befindlichkeiten anzupassen hat, ist einfach nur albern und realitätsfremd.


----------



## Hazard (17. Februar 2013)

Es ist doch höchst ironisch grade auf dieser Webseite Sexismus in Videospielen am Pranger zu sehen, wo man hier doch regelmäßig Gallerien der "heißesten Messe-Babes" und Umfragen zu den beliebtesten "sexy Heldinnen" vorgesetzt bekommt.


----------



## golani79 (17. Februar 2013)

Klischees werden doch überall verwendet - ob das jetzt in Filmen, Spielen oder Werbung der Fall ist, macht auch nicht wirklich einen Unterschied. 

Samuel Goldwyn wurde mal dafür kritisiert, dass er zu viele alte Klischees in seinen Filmen verwenden würde, woraufhin er ein Memo an seine Szenario-Abteilung geschrieben hat: "Wir brauchen neue Klischees!"

Klar kann man sich über bestimmte Darstellungen streiten, aber mal ganz ehrlich - Klischees funktionieren einfach.


----------



## aliman91 (17. Februar 2013)

Wieso sollte man hier nicht das Thema des Sexismus in Computerspielen thematisieren? Gerade eine PC Games Redaktion kennt sich in dem Bereich sicher besser aus, und hat mehr Erfahrung, als zum Beispiel ein anderes Online Magazin das sich nur peripher mit Games befasst.

Und es wird oben sehr wohl erwähnt das auch das männliche Geschlecht diskriminiert wird, nur stören sich die wenigsten wirklich daran. Ich zumindest, fühle mich nicht im Geringsten angegriffen wenn ich in einem Spiel einen dicken PC Nerd sehe oder einen muskelbepackten Helden.


----------



## shippy74 (17. Februar 2013)

Ja genau weg von den Klischees, ich will endlich ne Videospiel Heldin mit den Maßen 104-105-104 die mit ner KICK Rüstung im Level rum läuft und dauern an ner Burger oder Currybude ihre Gesundheit aufläd. Passt total wenn die wie bei Tomb Raider keuchend von Plattform zu Plattform hechtet bis ihr die Luft ausgeht. Dazu muß sie dauernd noch schnippische Kommentare abgeben, wie: Ich hab Kopfweh usw. Mir ist zu kalt, mir ist zu warm. Die Sonne blendet mich oder wir müssen noch ins Schuhgeschäft. Da wären dann auch Quick time Events angebracht wo man die Heldin nach nem Sprint Bergauf mit nem DEFI wiederbeleben muß weil das Herz versagt hat.....Drücken sie jetzt folgende Tasten inerhalb von 2 sek. B-R-A-T-Z  und schwupp gehts weiter bis zum nächsten Hügel.

Also ehrlich so ein Debatte gehört sicher nicht in ein Videospiel Forum, was machen wir wenn dann Alien die Erde besuchen und die sich auch noch über das schlechte wegkommen in Videospielen beschweren. Gibts dann eine Kartoffel als Held der gegen Salami Würste kämpft??


----------



## HellsHorst (17. Februar 2013)

Nun ist es von der Natur nun mal so vorgesehen, dass Frauen nicht so stark sind wie Männer, weshalb es schon einigermaßen realistisch ist, dass sie nicht mit einer riesigen Axt Gegnerhorden zu Klump hauen. Ebenfalls ist es so, dass sehr viel mehr Männer als Frauen beim Militär sind. Ganz abgesehen davon kotzen mich kämpfende und emanzipierte Frauen in Rollenspielen, die in einer ganz offensichtlich ans europäische Mittelalter angelehnten Welt spielen an, da das weibliche Geschlecht im dunklen Zeitalter hauptsächlich dazu da war Kinder zu gebären und bestimmt nicht um im Stahl BH gegen Ork Armeen anzutreten. Mit ein Grund, warum ich in Skyrim immer zuerst die Frauen geköpft habe.


----------



## Mothman (17. Februar 2013)

HellsHorst schrieb:


> [..], da das weibliche Geschlecht im dunklen Zeitalter hauptsächlich dazu da war Kinder zu gebären und bestimmt nicht um im Stahl BH gegen Ork Armeen anzutreten.


Ich glaube im Mittelalter ist niemand wirklich gegen Ork Armeen angetreten.  

Computerspiele sind meistens Fantasy und in der Fantasy werden eben oft Dinge, die es in der Realität auch gibt - übertrieben/überspitzt dargestellt. Wie in einem Cartoon. Besondere Merkmale der Geschlechter werden dann eben besondern deutlich hervorgehoben. 
Das ist einfach ein Stilmittel, würde ich mal sagen.


----------



## der-jan (17. Februar 2013)

die quote mit den 70% blauäuigen blondinen zweifel ich ganz stark an

daß körperteile überproportional dargestellt werden hat man nicht nur bei weiblichen brüsten sondern auch bei männlichen oberarmen usw, dient einfach der verdeutlichung

warum mädels oft in leder latex etc dargestellt werden ist auch klar - weil mit diesen stoffen kann man gut die möglichkeiten der grafikengine aufzeigen - aber der großteil der spieler will männliche spielfiguren nicht in lack und leder sehen


----------



## der-jan (17. Februar 2013)

HellsHorst schrieb:


> Mit ein Grund, warum ich in Skyrim immer zuerst die Frauen geköpft habe.


darf man fragen was die anderen gründe sind?


----------



## Worrel (17. Februar 2013)

shippy74 schrieb:


> Ja genau weg von den Klischees, ich will endlich ne Videospiel Heldin mit den Maßen 104-105-104 die mit ner KICK Rüstung im Level rum läuft und dauern an ner Burger oder Currybude ihre Gesundheit aufläd. Passt total wenn die wie bei Tomb Raider keuchend von Plattform zu Plattform hechtet bis ihr die Luft ausgeht. Dazu muß sie dauernd noch schnippische Kommentare abgeben, wie: Ich hab Kopfweh usw. Mir ist zu kalt, mir ist zu warm. Die Sonne blendet mich oder wir müssen noch ins Schuhgeschäft. Da wären dann auch Quick time Events angebracht wo man die Heldin nach nem Sprint Bergauf mit nem DEFI wiederbeleben muß weil das Herz versagt hat.....Drücken sie jetzt folgende Tasten inerhalb von 2 sek. B-R-A-T-Z  und schwupp gehts weiter bis zum nächsten Hügel.
> 
> Also ehrlich ...


 Ebenso ehrlich ...:

Das Spiel würd ich mir glatt holen


----------



## golani79 (17. Februar 2013)

der-jan schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> warum mädels oft in leder latex etc dargestellt werden ist auch klar - weil mit diesen stoffen kann man gut die möglichkeiten der grafikengine aufzeigen [...]


 
 ?

Inwiefern meinst du, dass man damit gut die Möglichkeiten einer Engine demonstrieren kann?
Eng anliegende Kleidung ist doch eigentlich nichts anderes als Teil des Charactermeshes - was will man da großartig aufzeigen?


----------



## Rabowke (17. Februar 2013)

Hab ich schon erwähnt, dass ich das Feature eines PS3 Spiels toll finde, wo man mit dem Gamepad die Brüste der Frauen physikalisch korrekt bewegen kann? 

Ich fordere eine HPB-Engine für alle Spiele!
HPB = Havok Physics Boob - Engine ... 



Übrigens finde ich das erste Beispiel, Bayonetta, total unpassend gewählt. Natürlich rennt die Dame mit einem engen Latexanzug und MG-High Heels rum, und? Will mir jetzt jemand erzählen, dass Bayonetta eine unterdrückte Frau ist, die in einer männerdominierenden Welt kein Stich zieht? 

Wenn ja, dann solltet ihr das Spiel erstmal spielen ... denn gerade Mrs. Bayonetta lässt sich garantiert nicht die Butter vom Brot nehmen. *zwinker*

Das ganze erinnert mich an die dümmliche Diskussion vom Stern. Auf der einen Seite Sexismus anprangern, auf der anderen Seite aber Cover mit nackten Frauen ( Stern ) veröffentlichen, oder nehmen wir PC Games: Messebabes mit knappen Outfits abbilden.

Ich find dieses ganze Thema einfach nur lächerlich und dumm ... aber das ist meine bescheidene Meinung.


----------



## Cityboy (17. Februar 2013)

Sind doch nur Spiele, die Damen dennen vielleicht was passiert, oder sie nackt oder halt sexistisch dargestellt werden merken nix davon. z.B Gothic - Die Mädelz sind da Sklaven und reckeln sich nackig in der Wanne und dürfen mit niemanden reden. Das sind aber Personen die nicht existieren, also find ich die Debate schon zu Dramatisch angelegt. Dafür Werden Männliche Charaktere in Spielen meistens gefoltert .. und da beschwärt sich auch keiner.


----------



## Nihiletex (17. Februar 2013)

Das Problem bei "Tropes vs Woman" ist doch nicht das Thema gewesen, sondern die ART wie dieses Projekt aufgezogen wurde. Sie hat ~150000 $ eingesammelt für das erstellen von Youtube Videos, die erstens schon vorher von ihr produziert wurden und zweitens gab es nach erfolgreichem Kickstarter NICHTS mehr zu hören. 
Die Dame hat nicht mehr viel Zeit bevor sie sogar durch die Kickstarter Regeln des Betruges angezeigt werden kann.


----------



## der-jan (17. Februar 2013)

golani79 schrieb:


> ?
> 
> Inwiefern meinst du, dass man damit gut die Möglichkeiten einer Engine demonstrieren kann?
> Eng anliegende Kleidung ist doch eigentlich nichts anderes als Teil des Charactermeshes - was will man da großartig aufzeigen?



nein nicht der schnitt sondern das material - struktur (bei leder) der glanz (bei allen) usw


----------



## Dolomedes (17. Februar 2013)

Schluss mit Frauen die Tiefe ausschnitte anziehen und sich beschweren wenn jemand Hin-schaut

Die Frauen die sich am meisten aufregen haben meist irgendwelche Persöhnlichen probleme,...

In Zukunft nur noch Frauen in Hosen, auch im Tv und in Pornos ,ja nee is klar,....


----------



## Rabowke (17. Februar 2013)

Dolomedes schrieb:


> Schluss mit Frauen die Tiefe ausschnitte anziehen und sich beschweren wenn jemand Hin-schaut
> 
> Die Frauen die sich am meisten aufregen haben meist irgendwelche Persöhnlichen probleme,...
> [...]


 Wobei ich mit solchen Äußerungen vorsichtig wäre ... schlussendlich ist es die Sache der Frau, wie sie sich anzieht. Das ist kein Freigaff- oder gar Freiantatschschein für dich. 

Meine Ex Freundin hat seeeeeeehr große Brüste, Doppel-D bei einer Körpergröße von ~1.60m. Sie hat natürlich auch Oberteile mit Ausschnitt angezogen, aber was manche Männer gegafft und gegiert haben, das war wirklich nicht mehr feierlich.

Für mich ist das so ein "Mittelding": kurz schauen ist absolut in Ordnung, ewig und drei Tage gaffen, womöglich noch mit Sabber in den Mundwinkeln, ist einfach nur peinlich.


----------



## golani79 (17. Februar 2013)

der-jan schrieb:


> nein nicht der schnitt sondern das material - struktur (bei leder) der glanz (bei allen) usw


 
Ok - aber auch das ist ja eigentlich nichts, was nicht sowieso jede Engine darstellen kann.
Hast halt nen dementsprechenden Shader mit ner Normalmap - is ja eigentlich nicht so aufwendig - da würde ich deswegen keinen Grund für enganliegende Leder- / Latexkostüme der Protagonistinnen sehen.

Denke, da spielt vielmehr die Phrase "Sex sells!" mit.


----------



## GTRblackKNIGHT (17. Februar 2013)

Gott wie mir dieses Thema auf den Zeiger geht!

Frauen sind halt ungleich den Männern, findet euch endlich damit ab, begeht Suizid oder stellt genetisch nur noch Switter her.

Mal ganz ehrlich... das ganze ist so lächerlich, als würde man sich über den Playboy beschweren, es wird ja keine Frau gezwungen sich diesen an zu sehen.
Und ja, es gilt schließlich immer noch: Die Haupt-Konsumentengruppe entscheidet über die Attribute des Produkts.
Genau so gut könnte ich mich darüber aus heulen, dass ich mir keinen neuen Enzo leisten kann, weil der ja so furchtbar teuer ist.
Das ist eben Lebenspech, ganz einfach, deswegen wird Ferrari jetzt nich anfangen Autos für 30.000 her zu stellen.

Und am lustigsten fand ich, dass diese ganzen krassen Elitesoldaten Frauen, wie sie ja in Videospielen propagiert werden in der Realität nie existierten.
Denn Frauen dürfen erst seit kurzem Kampfeinheiten in der USA beitreten (was vermutlich dennoch nicht passieren wird).

Jaja... die ganze Emanzipation ist ja eh nur ein Versuch hässliche Frauen in die Gesellschaft zu integrieren (oder wie sagte das mal ein schlauer Mensch?!).
Im übrigen findet diese ja auch nur zu Gunsten der Frauen statt, wenn es dann um die ganzen negativen Aspekte, die diese mit sich bringen würde geht, wollen dann die Damen
der Schöpfung nichts davon gehört haben.

Unterm Strich einfach viel Blabla, das ich wirklich nur ungerne in meinem Hobby sehen möchte.


----------



## Worrel (17. Februar 2013)

Cityboy schrieb:


> Das sind aber Personen die nicht existieren, also find ich die Debate schon zu Dramatisch angelegt.


 Es geht nicht um Rufschädigung, sondern um das vermittelte Frauenbild.

Kleines Beispiel zur Veranschaulichung:
Schreib mal alles auf, was dir zu Schwarzen einfällt. 
zB: Details zur Geschichte, Kultur, Sprache, Musik, ...

Jetzt schau dir die einzelnen Punkte an und versuche festzulegen, woher genau du dieses Detail erfahren hast.
Manches wirst du sicherlich eindeutig zuordnen können, (zB einem speziellen Film wie der Ray Charles Biographie "Ray" oder "Django Unchained"), vieles aber nicht. Und um eben das alles, was man _nicht _zuordnen kann, geht es.
Da steht dann die Frage im Raum: Stimmt das denn überhaupt? oder hab ich das nur aus einem Haufen schlechter Witze? oder aus einer fiktiven Geschichte, die die wahren geschichtlichen Hintergründe verbogen hat? ...


Zurück zum Thema gäbe es da als Beispiel die Frage, ob Frauen _wirklich generell schwächer _sind als Männer.
Spontan würde ich jetzt auch sagen: Ja, stimmt. Aber woher kommt das? 
Ist das vielleicht nur eine Ansammlung aus Impressionen aus Filmen und Spielen (da man im RealLife™ sehr selten Frauen in Kampfsituationen sieht) und diese dort eben meist als schwächer dargestellt werden?
Oder ist das tatsächlich eine biologische Tatsache?

Oder wie ist das mit der Behauptung "Blondinen sind doof" - ist das wirklich so oder achtet man da einfach eher drauf, weil man das Klischee kennt?


----------



## Dolomedes (17. Februar 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Wobei ich mit solchen Äußerungen vorsichtig wäre ... schlussendlich ist es die Sache der Frau, wie sie sich anzieht. Das ist kein Freigaff- oder gar Freiantatschschein für dich.
> 
> Meine Ex Freundin hat seeeeeeehr große Brüste, Doppel-D bei einer Körpergröße von ~1.60m. Sie hat natürlich auch Oberteile mit Ausschnitt angezogen, aber was manche Männer gegafft und gegiert haben, das war wirklich nicht mehr feierlich.
> 
> Für mich ist das so ein "Mittelding": kurz schauen ist absolut in Ordnung, ewig und drei Tage gaffen, womöglich noch mit Sabber in den Mundwinkeln, ist einfach nur peinlich.


 

Ich hatte auch schon "So eine Freundin",(ich nenn das mal so) ich sehs auch ned als schlimm an.Es gibt frauen die gerne mal was Zeigen und das ist auch volkommen okay.Klar dieses Anstarren ist eher etwas unangenehmes, aber da kann man nix machen, manche Leut sind halt so.

Mir gehts einfach um´s Prinzip, wenn man nen attraktiven Körper hat (ob bewusst oder unbewusst) darf man sich halt ne Wundern,
Ich schau mir auch ne Frau an wenn ich sie das erste mal sehe, deswegen gaff ich aber ned Ständig drauf.
Obs da jetzt um Brüste, Beine oder Po geht,...Wie auch immer.

Mich nervt einfach diese Ganze "Femministische Gleichberechtigungs Diskussion" weils schwachsinn ist.


Ist es denn nich so das die Gesellschaft sich nie selbst gerecht werden kann ?
Frauen wollen Frauen sein.Manche nicht auch okay, dann sollen sie auch Arbeiten wie ein Mann.

Ich Persöhnlich mag frauen die "Frauen" sind, manch einen nervt das Vielleicht aber ich finde das "schön".Mann und Frau halt.

Gut soviel dazu, es stimmt das Videospiele hauptsachlich von Männern gespielt werden, ...
Wenn ich einen Game-Charakter machen sollte der Weiblich ist, wer könnte es mir verdenken wenn ich meine Fantasie ein bisschen spielen lasse ?

Sexuelle bedürfnisse sind eine der Menschlichsten Regungen überhaupt.
Männer sind Anders als Frauen, so ist das einfach.

Wollte ich als "Erwachsener Familienmensch nur mal so sagen" das heisst aber ned das du deswegen mich oder meine Frau kennst.
weil du mal einen Satz gelesen hast.


----------



## Aglareba (17. Februar 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Wobei ich mit solchen Äußerungen vorsichtig wäre ... schlussendlich ist es die Sache der Frau, wie sie sich anzieht.


 
Schlussendlich weiß sie aber auch, wie die Umwelt darauf reagieren wird. Wenn sie sich entsprechend anzieht, muss sie damit rechnen, dass viele sie angaffen - zu mal das Verhalten des "Angaffens" eine genetische Überprüfungsprogramm und nicht kontrollierbar ist (das machen auch die meisten Frauen, um die Konkurrenz abzuschätzen). Natürlich ist dabei die Länge entscheidend... nur sollte dabei stets bedacht werden, dass nicht jedem Menschen eine gute Selbstbeherrschung gegeben ist - durch immer weitere "Freiheit" und weniger Moral, fällt das halt auch einfach mehr auf.
Aber auch das aktuelle Verhalten mancher Frauen zeigt doch eine gewisse Realitätsferne:
Bei sehr kurzer Kleidung regen sich einige auf, dass sie angeschaut werden; bei einen positiven Kommentar zum Äußeren, werfen sie sexuelle Belästigung vor (gab es ja vor kurzem in den Medien einen "Skandal" *hust* das Verhaltet der Journalistin war einfach nur lächerlich.).
Insgesamt kann man sämtliche Themen, die sich um "Emanzipation" drehen, vergessen, weil sie realitätsfern sind oder auf falschen Behauptungen basieren.
Diese Debatte über Spiele finde ich mehr als lächerlich... aber damit reiht sie sich in die inzwischen sehr, sehr lange Reihe der "wir brauchen noch ein weiteres Theme"-Thema von Computec ein.


----------



## Kwengie (17. Februar 2013)

ich find das nur albern und bei mir sind die Helden halt Heldinnen, obwohl ich ein Mann bin. Ich fühl mich diesbezüglich nicht diskriminiert Diese Diskussion finde ich ebenfalls albern, denn jeder hat seine Vor- und auch Nachteile und als Mann sollte man eher auf die Frau fixiert sein.


----------



## Blackxdragon87 (17. Februar 2013)

Frauen in Videospielen sind alle mit einem überdimensional großen Busen ausgestattet, was sie aber nicht im geringsten am Kämpfen hindert und Rückenprobleme gibt es auch keine.

ich find das gut. damit kann man der welt zeigen das es keine probleme im alltag gibt


----------



## shippy74 (17. Februar 2013)

Dolomedes schrieb:


> Ich hatte auch schon "So eine Freundin",(ich nenn das mal so) ich sehs auch ned als schlimm an.Es gibt frauen die gerne mal was Zeigen und das ist auch volkommen okay.Klar dieses Anstarren ist eher etwas unangenehmes, aber da kann man nix machen, manche Leut sind halt so.



Naja wenn ich mich so anziehe das einem die "dinger" ins Gesicht Springen egal wo man im Raum steht braucht man sich auch nicht  wundern wenn es Männer gibt die dann mal mit den Augen auf Tuchfühlung gehen. Manche Frauen legen es darauf an und dann wird sich gewundert. Genauso stellen sich Frauen immer Gerne als Schwach und hilflos dar, da braucht man sich dann nicht Wundern wenn nachher der falsche Eindruck aufkommt.
Es gibt Starke Frauen, böde Frauen, große,kleine Dicke Dünne und Blonde..lol. Ist wie bei uns Männern es ist durch die Bank weg alles Vertreten, nur Stellen sich Frauen meiner Meinung nach gerne anders da als sie in Wirklichkeit sind.


----------



## HellsHorst (17. Februar 2013)

der-jan schrieb:


> darf man fragen was die anderen gründe sind?


 
Der Unwille zum Geschlechtsakt, deformiertes Gesicht (nur bei Elfen) und natürlich Frauenhass im allgemeinen.


----------



## baiR (17. Februar 2013)

Eyora schrieb:


> Moment mal.
> 
> Einige eurer Punkte  widersprechen sich, aber wenn ihr schon den Sexismus von Computerspielen  angeht, dann aber bitte auch von der anderen Seite her. Als wären die  Frauen hier die einzigen Diskriminierten.
> Männer kommen in  Computerspielen genauso schlecht weg. Immer sind diese Kreuzungen aus  Herkules und Adonis die Männlichen Hauptdarsteller.
> ...



Dem ist eigentlich fast nichts mehr hinzuzufügen. 

Ich sehe das so. Ich finde die immer wieder neu beginnenden Debatten sinnlos. Man kommt nie zu einem Ende. Die meisten Gamer sind halt immer noch männlich und dann werden halt die Frauen so dargestellt wie es die männlichen Gamer besser finden. Allerdings kommen die Frauen durch die Darstellung der Männer auch oft auf ihre Kosten. Genauso ist es aber bei Filmen und Serien für Frauen und Mädchen. Da gibt es auch immer die gleichen männlichen Stereotypen, nur hört man davon nichts weil es jedem Mann am Arsch vorbeigeht. 
Es mag zwar jetzt sexistisch klingen aber Frauen sind nunmal so, und das sage ich aus Erfahrung, dass sie sich durch andere attraktive Frauen bedroht fühlen, von denen sie denken, dass dies der Typ Frau ist auf den die meisten Männer stehen. Daher mögen viele Frauen die Darstellung des weiblichen Geschlechts in Videospielen nicht. Bei Männern ist es ähnlich. Ich mag auch diese Stereotypen wie sie in Frauenserien oder Filmen dargestellt werden nicht. Als gute Beispiele sind die zwei Typen aus Twilight zu nennen. Das sind auch typische Stereotypen.


----------



## Raidens5 (17. Februar 2013)

So eine Mist! Den Dreck lese ich mir gar nicht erst durch . Diese Femenistinnenscheisse soll mal schön weg bleiben ! Ich bin absolut für Gleichberechtigung ! Aber dieser aufgeblasene Femenistinnendreck geht doch auf die Eier ..In Zeiten wo im Fernsehen mit nackten Weibern für Butter geworben wird sollte man nich ganz so prüde sein ! Zeigt halt Möpse ! Sehen sich doch viele Leute gern an ! und nich nur Männer und kleine Buben  Könnt ja extra eine Prinzessinnenversion raus bringen für jedes Spiel -.- Wat is mit Dicken oder Behinderten ? Ich würde mal gerne ein Spiel sehen, indem der Hauptprotagonist 200Kilo wiegt vll auch ein bisschen behindert ist und sich dann gegen 10000Zombies ins Feld schmeißt. Werden wa nie sehen ..warum eig nicht? Die Männer Sind auch fast immer Kampfmaschinen in Spielen ! Ich heule jetzt auch rum weil die Männer in Spielen immer zu viele Muskeln haben ! Das find ich nich gut ! Das ist Blöd und weil ich halt scheiße aussehe und meine Frau den Computerhelden attraktiver findet kacke ich jetzt in der Öffentlichkeit rum.. mimimi nieder mit Freien Oberkörpern in Computerspielen !


----------



## der-jan (17. Februar 2013)

Raidens5 schrieb:


> In Zeiten wo im Fernsehen mit nackten Weibern für Butter geworben wird sollte man nich ganz so prüde sein !


Ich sollte wieder Fernsehen schauen? Welche Marke ist das eigentlich, damit ich das Produkt auch unterstützen kann...

Obwohl die Handhabung von Butter an einer Frau wurde ja schon vor 40 Jahren aufgezeigt - in einem Film, der als Klassiker gilt...


----------



## Raidens5 (17. Februar 2013)

der-jan schrieb:


> Ich sollte wieder Fernsehen schauen? Welche Marke ist das eigentlich, damit ich das Produkt auch unterstützen kann...


 
Lätta Werbung 2002 - YouTube 
ist zwar nicht die Werbung, die ich meinte ^^ Aber man sieht es ist kein Einzelfall und naja gibt schlimmere Werbung xD


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (17. Februar 2013)

Lol. Hier das Thema "Schluss mit Sexismus", direkt darunter in der Übersicht: "Wer sind eure sexy Spieleheldinnen?"!  xD
Made my day.


----------



## GTRblackKNIGHT (17. Februar 2013)

coole werbung... die olle finde ich zwar jetzt nicht sooooo doll, aber... läuft^^


----------



## deinheld (17. Februar 2013)

"Und überhaupt, der typische Videospielheld ist groß, muskelbepackt und mit "balls of steel" gesegnet, um es einmal mit Duke Nukems Worten auszudrücken. Fühlen sich Männer durch solche Klischees etwa diskriminiert?"

Dieses Klischee ist auch nicht abwerten. Leider sind es die meisten Frauenklischees in gewisser weise schon.

Meiner Meinung nach sollte man aber nicht an den Klischees etwas ändern. Daran ist kaum zu rütteln. Denn auf persönlicher Ebene sind die Meisten verantwortlichen denke ich für gleichberechtigung. Es sagt wenig aus das auf diesen Klischees immer wieder herumgetreten wird. Denn sie haben keine Auswirkung auf das aktive Verhalten der Kunden oder Produzenten. Was viel interessanter meiner Meinung nach ist, das "Diskriminierung" heutzutage ungewollt und unterbewusst stattfindet. Es gibt einige Studien die das Verhältniss von weiblichen Charakteren zu männlichen Charakteren in allen wichtigen Branchen untersuchten. Das interessante dabei ist das überall die magische Zahl 17% raus kam. Das heißt sowohl in der Realität als auch in Geschichten. In den verschiedensten Unterhaltungsmedien ist das Verhältniss von Männern und Frauen 17%. Betrachtet man dabei die Tatsache das auch Frauen Autoren sind (wobei ich dazu keine extra Daten weiß) findet diese Art der Ungleichheit einfach Unterbewusst statt.
Die Medien die wir alle täglich konsumieren polen uns schon von Kind auf dieses Verhältniss ein. Es geschieht Unterbewusst und ist nur von den wenigsten wirklich beabsichtigt und deswegen meiner Meinung nach aber im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes bemerkenswert!


----------



## Peter23 (17. Februar 2013)

HellsHorst schrieb:


> Nun ist es von der Natur nun mal so vorgesehen, dass Frauen nicht so stark sind wie Männer, weshalb es schon einigermaßen realistisch ist, dass sie nicht mit einer riesigen Axt Gegnerhorden zu Klump hauen. Ebenfalls ist es so, dass sehr viel mehr Männer als Frauen beim Militär sind. Ganz abgesehen davon kotzen mich kämpfende und emanzipierte Frauen in Rollenspielen, die in einer ganz offensichtlich *ans europäische Mittelalter angelehnten Welt *spielen an, da das weibliche Geschlecht im dunklen Zeitalter hauptsächlich dazu da war Kinder zu gebären und bestimmt nicht um im Stahl BH gegen *Ork Armee*n anzutreten. Mit ein Grund, warum ich in Skyrim immer zuerst die Frauen geköpft habe.


 
Fantasy mit Mittelalter verwechselt?


----------



## RedDragon20 (17. Februar 2013)

HellsHorst schrieb:


> Nun ist es von der Natur nun mal so vorgesehen, dass Frauen nicht so stark sind wie Männer, weshalb es schon einigermaßen realistisch ist, dass sie nicht mit einer riesigen Axt Gegnerhorden zu Klump hauen. Ebenfalls ist es so, dass sehr viel mehr Männer als Frauen beim Militär sind. Ganz abgesehen davon kotzen mich kämpfende und emanzipierte Frauen in Rollenspielen, die in einer ganz offensichtlich ans europäische Mittelalter angelehnten Welt spielen an, da das weibliche Geschlecht im dunklen Zeitalter hauptsächlich dazu da war Kinder zu gebären und bestimmt nicht um im Stahl BH gegen Ork Armeen anzutreten. Mit ein Grund, warum ich in Skyrim immer zuerst die Frauen geköpft habe.


 
Deine Freundin tut mir echt Leid. Ich gehe angesichts deiner Worte stark davon aus, dass du generell emanzipierte Frauen verabscheust und deinen Frust in Spielen wie Skyrim auslässt. Sorry, aber anders kann ich mir deine Wortwahl nicht erklären. Und nebenbei bemerkt, sollte man daher ein wenig vorsichtig mit seiner Wortwahl sein.  Deine Freundin 

Fantasy ist übrigens nicht Mittelalter. Und auch Männer können in der Realität wohl kaum gigantische Streitäxte rum schwingen und einen Haufen Gegner zu Klump hauen. Was also ist daran realistischer? Außerdem gab es durchaus die ein oder andere kämpfende Frau im Mittelalter, bzw. auch schon vor dem Mittelalter. Natürlich nicht im Stahl-BH, aber doch mit Schwert in der Hand und sicherlich einen ordentlichen Hieb.


----------



## belakor602 (18. Februar 2013)

Gott was für ein Aufstand. Jeder Entwickler soll das Spiel machen was er will. Will jemand ein "politisch vollkommen korrektes" Spiel machen so soll er das tun, will jemand ein Spiel machen in dem man lauter halbnackte Frauen ermordet, mein Gott soll er das auch machen wenn er denkt damit einen Erfolg zu erzielen. Was wir lernen müssen, und damit schau ich auf die Männer ist einfach etwas passiver zu werden. Es regen sich ja mehr Männer über Sexismus gegenüber Frauen auf als Frauen. Warum gibts dieses Wort eigentlich überhaupt? Ist doch kompletter Schwachsinn wenn jemand ein Spiel als sexistisch oder anstossend empfindet, ja mein Gott last halt die Finger davon. Warum muss aus jedem Scheiss irgendwelche Diskussion entstehen? Dieses Wort Sexismus sollte allgemein aus unserem Wortschatz verschwinden ist doch einfach nur noch lächerlich...


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. Februar 2013)

Die ganze Diskussion darüber ist total sinnlos. Da wird über etwas diskutiert, was eigentlich was völlig natürliches ist. Es ist doch völlig normal, dass man das andere Geschlecht anregend bzw. (sexuell) anziehend findet. Wäre das nicht so, dann würden wir Menschen uns doch gar nicht vermehren und irgendwann aussterben.
Jeder Mann guckt sich eben gerne hübsche Frauen an und jede Frau guckt sich gerne hübsche Männer an, egal ob das jetzt auf einem Gemälde zu sehen ist, in einem Film oder in einem Videospiel. Ich sehe da auch nicht, wo da das Problem sein soll.
So lange da niemand handgreiflich wird oder das andere Geschlecht bedrängt damit, ist es doch in Ordnung.


----------



## kasko (18. Februar 2013)

Das ist doch Alles totaler Kinderkram. Wenn überhaupt würde ich da einschlägige Seiten mit Videoclips bevorzugen. Aber auch dass sind nur Appetithäppchen für einen Besuch im Puff. Real Life is always better.
Meine Erkenntnis ist, wer regelmäßig  Sex hat, sieht das Alles viel lockerer. Beschweren tun sich doch eh nur  Frigide und Verklemmte.


----------



## HellsHorst (18. Februar 2013)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Deine Freundin tut mir echt Leid. Ich gehe angesichts deiner Worte stark davon aus, dass du generell emanzipierte Frauen verabscheust und deinen Frust in Spielen wie Skyrim auslässt. Sorry, aber anders kann ich mir deine Wortwahl nicht erklären. Und nebenbei bemerkt, sollte man daher ein wenig vorsichtig mit seiner Wortwahl sein.  Deine Freundin
> 
> Fantasy ist übrigens nicht Mittelalter. Und auch Männer können in der Realität wohl kaum gigantische Streitäxte rum schwingen und einen Haufen Gegner zu Klump hauen. Was also ist daran realistischer? Außerdem gab es durchaus die ein oder andere kämpfende Frau im Mittelalter, bzw. auch schon vor dem Mittelalter. Natürlich nicht im Stahl-BH, aber doch mit Schwert in der Hand und sicherlich einen ordentlichen Hieb.


 
haha, Freundin, der war gut. Ich habe Fantasy nicht mit dem Mittelalter verwechselt, was eigentlich jedem aufmerksamen Leser klar sein sollte. ich sagte in einer ans Mittelalter angelehnten Welt, in der es keinen vernünftigen grund gibt, dass sich die Rolle der Frau anders entwickelt hat, als in unserer welt, ausßer politischr Korrektheit. 
Das mit den kämpfenden Frauen ist Blödsinn. Jeanne d'Arc und Boudicca hatten sicherlich militärische Rollen, letztere hat sogar eine Armee geführt, wirklich gekämpft haben aber beide nicht.

Ich verabscheue emanzipierte Frauen in Welten wie der von The Elder Scrolls. Wie ich bereits sagte. Aber irgendwie muss man ja auf meinen Kommentar reagieren, gel?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. Februar 2013)

Ich denke, Sexismus in Spielen wird man ebenso wenig tot kriegen wie in Filmen, Büchern oder anderen Medien.
Aber ich finde es löblich, dass sich einige Entwickler auch dazu entschließen, Frauen nicht mehr nur als bloße Schönheiten oder Wichsvorlagen für die männliche Käuferschicht zu zeigen.

Neben toughen Weibsbildern sind es besonders sehr tiefgründige Spiel-Damen, die mir persönlich stärker in Erinnerung bleiben als der x-te, muskelbepackte Action-Schönling mit überschäumender Coolness. Ich sage nur: Violette Summer aus "Velvet Assassin".

Es nervt allerdings, wenn Spielfiguren - sei es nun gerendert, als Artwork-Zeichnungen o.ä. - derart bewusst als "Sexspielzeuge" designt werden, dass man sich echt fragt, ob die Grafik-Verantwortlichen nicht mal ihre Hormone beiseite schieben und ernst zu nehmendere Polygon-Girls gestalten können. Wenn ich manche Fantasy-Kriegerinnen sehe, die mit einem Hauch von Nichts bekleidet sind, wo gerade mal die Nippel und das Gröttchen so eben bedeckt sind...


----------



## soranPanoko (18. Februar 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich denke, Sexismus in Spielen wird man ebenso wenig tot kriegen wie in Filmen, Büchern oder anderen Medien.
> Aber ich finde es löblich, dass sich einige Entwickler auch dazu entschließen, Frauen nicht mehr nur als bloße Schönheiten oder Wichsvorlagen für die männliche Käuferschicht zu zeigen.
> 
> Neben toughen Weibsbildern sind es besonders sehr tiefgründige Spiel-Damen, die mir persönlich stärker in Erinnerung bleiben als der x-te, muskelbepackte Action-Schönling mit überschäumender Coolness. Ich sage nur: Violette Summer aus "Velvet Assassin".
> ...



Und in MMOs rennt jeder 2. weiblich char so rum, troz alternativen ... (für mich als Rollenspiel-fan ein absoluter graus, sowas kann man ja nicht ernstnehmen, wenn z.b. neben 2 normalen Jedis jemand im Bikini rumrennt ... sowas versaut das komplette setting und die atmosphäre)
Es gefallen anschinend doch vielen ...


----------



## Rabowke (18. Februar 2013)

soranPanoko schrieb:


> [...] wenn z.b. neben 2 normalen Jedis jemand im Bikini rumrennt ... sowas versaut das komplette setting und die atmosphäre)[...]






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


... verstehe!


----------



## soranPanoko (18. Februar 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ... verstehe!


 
Naund, da war sie im Sklavenoutfit nachdem sie eben versklavt wurde, da passt sowas, aber so ein outfit als freier Jedi auf einer Kampfmission auf Ilum?  Sorry aber das passt null, das kann ich nicht ernstnehmen ...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. Februar 2013)

soranPanoko schrieb:


> Naund, da war sie im Sklavenoutfit nachdem sie eben versklavt wurde, da passt sowas, aber so ein outfit als freier Jedi auf einer Kampfmission auf Ilum?  Sorry aber das passt null, das kann ich nicht ernstnehmen ...


 Als Jedi-Ritterin wohl nicht, aber als Quasi-Schwester von Boba Fett gerade noch vorstellbar.
Passender Name: Barbie Titt !


----------



## soranPanoko (18. Februar 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Als Jedi-Ritterin wohl nicht, aber als Quasi-Schwester von Boba Fett gerade noch vorstellbar.
> Passender Name: Barbie Titt !


 
Das sit auch son stimmungskiller, wenn dann die hälfte der leue Kevin 2090 und ähnliches heisen


----------



## Rabowke (18. Februar 2013)

Ich wollte damit nur zum Ausdruck bringen, selbst im offiziellen Film ist die weibliche Hauptdarstellerin mit einen Bikini durch die Szenerie gestampft und hat wild um sich gefeuert.

Ich spiele in MMOs, wo man sich seine Charaktere auswählen kann, auch lieber Frauen. Sie sind einfach schöner anzusehen und wenn ich mit einem Spiel mehrere Tage und Wochen verbringe, dann will ich bitte was nettes sehen. 

Okay ... mein letzter WoW Charakter war eine Goblin Schurkin, d.h. optisch nicht wirklich anspruchsvoll. Hmm, mein Charakter davor war eine Untote Schurkin!!!1 Ich mach mir langsam Gedanken über meine Vorlieben! 



Spoiler



sauerlandboy79 ... schweig!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. Februar 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> sauerlandboy79 ... schweig!


 Ach Mensch. Bist aber auch ne Spaßbremse...


----------



## Mothman (18. Februar 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich spiele in MMOs, wo man sich seine Charaktere auswählen kann, auch lieber Frauen. Sie sind einfach schöner anzusehen und wenn ich mit einem Spiel mehrere Tage und Wochen verbringe, dann will ich bitte was nettes sehen.


Das ist auch mein Hauptargument: 
Die weiblichen Character-Models sehen meiner Meinung nach meistens besser aus. Damit meine ich jetzt nicht vom Brustumfang oder Ähnliches, sondern vom Design her.


----------



## khaalan (18. Februar 2013)

der fehler an dem ganzen:
wo sind die klischees über die männlichen spielcharactere?
narben im gesicht....hoffnungslos überdimensioniert muskulös....muss sich durch ne horde zombies, drachen und sonstige monster prügeln und stirbt alle paar minuten, während die frauen sich in sicherheit wiegen.

was ich damit sagen will: wir männer sind auch irgendwo opfer :p


----------



## soranPanoko (18. Februar 2013)

Mothman schrieb:


> Das ist auch mein Hauptargument:
> Die weiblichen Character-Models sehen meiner Meinung nach meistens besser aus. Damit meine ich jetzt nicht vom Brustumfang oder Ähnliches, sondern vom Design her.


 
Meinetwegen kannst du dir bei jeglichem Singleplayerspiel deine festplatte mit Nudepatchs vollschmeissen und einhändig spielen 

Stören tut mich das nur bei onlnespieln wesnn es einfah nicht zum Szenario passt. Das ist eben ein Atmosphärenkiller. Genauso wenig will ich highendroboter in mitelalterspielen oder ähnliches.


----------



## Mothman (18. Februar 2013)

soranPanoko schrieb:


> Meinetwegen kannst du dir bei jeglichem Singleplayerspiel deine festplatte mit Nudepatchs vollschmeissen und einhändig spielen
> 
> Stören tut mich das nur bei onlnespieln wesnn es einfah nicht zum Szenario passt. Das ist eben ein Atmosphärenkiller. Genauso wenig will ich highendroboter in mitelalterspielen oder ähnliches.


Häh? 

Du hast glaube ich meine Aussage falsch interpretiert. Es geht eben NICHT um "Nude"-Patches (sowas hab ich mir noch nie installiert), sondern um das DESIGN der Ausrüstung für weibliche Chars. Die finde ich eben - und das ist NICHT sexuell zu verstehen - meistens besser designed.


----------



## belakor602 (18. Februar 2013)

Ich bin zumindest in Skyrim ein richtiger Realismusfetischist. Da habe ich haufenweise Mods und unter anderem einen Nude-patch. Warum fragt ihr? Weil eben für mich das Spiel ebenfalls am Mittelalter angelehnt ist und da war der Bikini noch nicht erfunden  . Klingt villeicht unglaubwürdig ist aber so. Im Endeffekt habe ich den Nude Patch sowieso so gut wie nie zu Gesicht bekommen weil ich und alle Npc immer in voller Rüstung herumgelaufen sind.


----------

